# I am neither working nor studying.



## Maranello_rosso

Hello everyone.
Could you tell me please?

How to say in German:
I am neither working nor studing.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Uncle BBB

Ich arbeite nicht. Und ich studiere auch nicht.


----------



## elroy

Or:

_Ich arbeite nicht, noch studiere ich._


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Uncle BBB said:


> Ich arbeite nicht. Und ich studiere auch nicht.


Can I say that


Uncle BBB said:


> Ich arbeite nicht. Und ich studiere auch nicht.


Can I say that in one sentence like : Ich habe weder Bruder noch Schwester?


----------



## elroy

Maranello_rosso said:


> Can I say that in one sentence like : Ich habe weder Br*ü*der noch Schwester*n*?


 Yes, see my post above.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

elroy said:


> Yes, see my post above.


Thank you very much!


----------



## JClaudeK

Maranello_rosso said:


> Can I say that in one sentence like : Ich habe weder Brüder noch Schwestern?


"weder - noch" doesn't work with verbs, only with nouns or pronouns. Siehe #12



elroy said:


> Ich arbeite nicht, noch studiere ich.



But this is a rather formal register, _"Ich arbeite nicht. Und ich studiere auch nicht."_ is more common.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> "weder - noch" doesn't work with verbs, only with nouns or pronouns.


 Kann man (im Süden) sagen "Ich tue weder arbeiten noch studieren"?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Kann man (im Süden) sagen "Ich tue weder arbeiten noch studieren"?


Ja, im Süden kann man _sowas_ schon hören.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> "weder - noch" doesn't work with verbs, only with nouns or pronouns.


Are you sure, JCK?  In canoonet the following example can be found: ''_Weder lügt er ...noch ist er frech_''.
canoonet - Gebrauch: mehrteilige Konjunktionen


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> In canoonet the following example can be found: ''_Weder lügt er ...noch ist er frech_''.


 I think here it's not the verbs but the whole clauses -- "lügt er" and "ist er frech" -- that are being negated.

You can't say "Ich weder esse noch trinke."  I think that's what JCK meant.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> You can't say "Ich weder esse noch trinke."


Well, in an elevated register I think that ''_weder esse (ich) noch trinke ich_'' would be possible.  And I was sort of 'defending' your #3...


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> You can't say "Ich weder esse noch trinke." I think that's what JCK meant.


"Ich weder esse noch trinke." 
Indeed, that's what I was thinking of - sillily enough!

Aber bearded hat  recht, ich hätte vorsichtiger sein  und schreiben sollen "weder - noch" allpies mostly to  nouns, pronouns or adjectives.

"Weder studiere ich noch arbeite ich." ist korrekt!

Crossed with bearded


bearded said:


> In an elevated register I think that ''weder esse (ich) noch trinke ich'' would be possible.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> "Weder studiere ich noch arbeite ich." ist korrekt!


 Meine Analyse wäre auch hier folgende: 





elroy said:


> I think here it's not the verbs but the whole clauses -- "lügt er" and "ist er frech" -- that are being negated.


 Es geht m.M.n. um "studiere *ich*" und "arbeite *ich*"; nicht um "studiere" und "arbeite".


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Es geht m.M.n. um "studiere *ich*" und "arbeite *ich*"; nicht um "studiere" und "arbeite".


Meinst Du ''weder tue_ ich_ dies_ .._ noch tue_ ich _das_'', also jemand anderes tut es_?
Ansonsten entgeht mir die Bedeutung Deines Einwands.  Das Verb ist doch der Kern der Aktion/des Satzes: wenn man den (ganzen) Satz negiert, dann erst recht das Verb.

PS. Was negieren übrigens in Deinem ''südlichen'' Satz 'weder/noch' wenn nicht Verben?
Ich tue_ weder studieren_ noch_ arbeiten._
Oder meinst Du, das seien substantivierte (und daher großzuschreibende) Verben?


----------



## JClaudeK

I agree with bearded.


----------



## elroy

Ich meine es syntaktisch.

Syntaktisch geht es nicht mit einem einfachen Verb, sonst würde "Ich weder esse noch trinke" funktionieren.

Es funktioniert nur, wenn das Subjekt explizit vorkommt.

_Weder esse ich, noch trinke ich. 
Weder esse ich, noch trinkt er. 
Weder spielt er, noch tanzen wir. _

Es ist egal, was die Subjekte und was die Verben sind, Hauptsache man braucht beides.


----------



## bearded

Ich verstehe es noch immer nicht ganz:
Was ist konkret der Unterscheid dazwischen, ob man nur das Verb oder den Satz negiert - wo doch ein Satz zumindest aus Subjekt und Verb besteht?
_Ich weder esse _ stimmt nicht, weil weder/noch wie Komplemente/Ergänzungen (oder Adverbien) funktionieren und - teilweise - dieselbe Wortstellung erfordern:
Brot esse ich, Wein trinke ich - ich Brot esse,Wein ich trinke - weder esse ich- ich weder esse..- ich gerne esse


----------



## elroy

1. Ich esse und trinke. 
2. Ich weder esse noch trinke. 
_(Verben)_

3. Ich trinke und ich esse. 
4. Weder trinke ich, noch esse ich. 
_(Sätze)_


----------



## bearded

1. und 3. sind mMn identisch. Das sind alles Sätze.  ''Ich'' fehlt einmal bei 1. nur, weil es dasselbe Subjekt beider Verben ist. Im Deutschen existieren im Grundsatz keine Sätze ohne Subjekt vor dem Verb… ''Den ganzen Satz negieren'' bedeutet, mit das Verb negieren.
Hast Du meine #18 und mein PS#15 wirklich in Betracht gezogen?


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Kann man (im Süden) sagen "Ich tue weder arbeiten noch studieren"?


Ja, _können_ tut man alles im Süden , aber auch dort klingt es sehr "kindergartenangehaucht". (in der südlichen Standardsprache zumindest!!)

Die normale Formulierung wäre für mich:
"Ich arbeite weder, noch studiere ich."

Das heißt, _weder...noch_ funktioniert identisch mit _nicht nur...sondern auch_:
"Ich arbeite nicht nur, sondern studiere auch."


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Die normale Formulierung wäre für mich:
> "Ich arbeite weder noch studiere ich."


 Ja, das ist auch korrekt und nicht so "gehoben".



> *weder...noch*
> 
> Der Teil _weder_ wird oft wie ein Adverb in den ersten Satz eingegliedert. Nach _noch_ folgt unmittelbar die finite (konjugierte) Verbform:
> Er lügt weder wie gedruckt noch ist er frech.
> Wir haben weder alles abgewaschen noch (haben wir) die Küche aufgeräumt.
> 
> _weder_ kann auch an erster Stelle stehen. Es wird dann wie _noch_ direkt durch die finite (konjugierte) Verbform gefolgt:
> Weder lügt er wie gedruckt noch ist er frech.
> Weder haben wir alles abgewaschen noch haben wir die Küche aufgeräumt.


----------



## Perseas

Maranello_rosso said:


> How to say in German:
> I am neither working nor studing.


Wie wäre es mit:
_Nicht mal arbeite ich momentan, oder studiere._
?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich weder esse noch trinke. 

Das verstößt gegen die V2-Regel. Das finite Verb muss an die zweite Stelle.
Es beweist zugleich, dass “weder“ zum Verb gehört.

Weder esse noch trinke ich. Das ist korrekt.

Weder arbeite noch studiere ich.
Das wäre für mich die normale Stellung.

Ich arbeite weder, noch studiere ich.
Das wäre für mich stark markiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Maranello_rosso said:


> Hello everyone.
> Could you tell me please?
> 
> How to say in German:
> I am neither working nor studing.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Could you give some context, please?
Edit: I asked for context. So I omitted proposals.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Hutschi said:


> Could you give some context, please?
> 
> Do you mean you have neither a job nor a place as student or do you just mean that you are neither studying nor working at the moment - but enjoy reading, for example?
> 
> In the first case I would say: Weder gehe ich arbeiten, noch studiere ich.


 Your suggestions are right. For example I want to say that I am about 28 years old and for now I just enjoy my life. I neither work nor study.

So as I understand "weder ..noch" works with verbs as well. Am I right? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maranello_rosso said:


> "weder ..noch" works with verbs as well. Am I right?


Yes, it does. (Cf. examples in Canoonet)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> Ich arbeite nicht, noch studiere ich.


Ich glaube, im Englischen funktioniert "nor" ohne "neither", oder stimmt das nicht? "I do not work, nor do I study." Aber im Deutschen ›noch‹ ohne ›weder‹ zu verwenden, das hört sich für mich reichlich schräg an. Ich bin sogar geneigt zu sagen: Das ist falsch.




Maranello_rosso said:


> Ich habe weder Bruder noch Schwester?


Das geht, oder du nimmst elroys Vorschlag: „Ich habe weder Brüder noch Schwestern.“




Perseas said:


> Wie wäre es mit:
> _Nicht mal arbeite ich momentan, oder studiere._
> ?


Das passt leider nicht.




Hutschi said:


> Weder arbeite noch studiere ich.
> Das wäre für mich die normale Stellung.
> 
> Ich arbeite weder, noch studiere ich.
> Das wäre für mich stark markiert.





JClaudeK said:


> "Weder studiere ich noch arbeite ich." ist korrekt!


 Das ist die beste Version. (Die Reihenfolge ist im Ausgangssatz aber anders, also wäre „Weder arbeite ich noch studiere ich“ die allerbeste Version.)


----------



## Hutschi

Die analoge Form gibt es in deutsch:
Ich arbeite nicht, noch studiere ich.

Das ist aber mehrdeutig. Deshalb wird es so nicht verwendet. Zeitlich vs. Negation

Nicht arbeite ich - noch studiere ich.
Das wäre möglich, klingt aber archaisch-poetisch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich glaube, im Englischen funktioniert "nor" ohne "neither", oder stimmt das nicht? "I do not work, nor do I study."


Hätte es gleich nachschauen sollen … es geht tatsächlich:


> used after a negative statement when adding another negative statement
> I have not been asked to resign, nor do I intend to do so.
> […]
> She did not return that night, nor the night after.
> Asking him politely doesn’t work, nor do threats.
> nor (conjunction) American English definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary






Hutschi said:


> Die analoge Form gibt es in deutsch:
> Ich arbeite nicht, noch studiere ich.


Hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber was solls … wenn es sowieso nicht verwendet wird …


Hutschi said:


> Das ist aber mehrdeutig. Deshalb wird es so nicht verwendet. Zeitlich vs. Negation


----------



## Maformatiker

bearded said:


> _Ich weder esse _ stimmt nicht, weil weder/noch wie Komplemente/Ergänzungen (oder Adverbien) funktionieren und - teilweise - dieselbe Wortstellung erfordern:
> Brot esse ich, Wein trinke ich - ich Brot esse,Wein ich trinke - weder esse ich- ich weder esse..- ich gerne esse


Ich stimme bearded hier zu.


elroy said:


> Syntaktisch geht es nicht mit einem einfachen Verb, sonst würde "Ich weder esse noch trinke" funktionieren.


Eine Konstruktion in der falschen Reihenfolge zu verwenden, beweist meiner Meinung nach nicht, dass die Konstruktion nicht geht. So könnte ich auch beweisen, dass man "auch" nicht für Verben verwenden kann, weil man nicht sagen kann:


kukuscha said:


> "Ich arbeite nicht nur, sondern auch studiere"


Das Verb muss eben trotzdem an der richtigen Stelle im Satz stehen. Beispiele, wo das weniger problematisch ist:

Ich möchte weder arbeiten noch studieren.
Er sagte, dass er weder arbeite noch studiere.
Letztes Jahr hat er weder gearbeitet noch studiert.
In diesen Sätzen, die für mich weder unnatürlich noch süddeutsch klingen, finde ich es schwierig zu argumentieren, dass sich hier das weder noch auf ganze Sätze und nicht die Verben bezieht (im zweiten Beispiel lässt es sich überhaupt nicht einfach mit ganzen Sätzen umformulieren). In dem Fall, dass man weder noch auf finite Verben beziehen möchte, ist es schwieriger, denn:


Hutschi said:


> Das finite Verb muss an die zweite Stelle.


Dann muss man die etwas unhandliche Umstellung


Hutschi said:


> Weder arbeite noch studiere ich.


vornehmen, die mündlich wahrscheinlich nicht so gerne verwendet wird. Da sagt man deshalb eher:


Uncle BBB said:


> Ich arbeite nicht. Und ich studiere auch nicht.


----------



## elroy

Maformatiker said:


> In dem Fall, dass man weder noch auf finite Verben beziehen möchte


Ich meinte tatsächlich nur finite/konjugierte Verben. Dieses Beispiel von Dir zeigt aber eindeutig, dass es auch mit finiten/konjugierten Verben geht:


Maformatiker said:


> Er sagte, dass er weder arbeite noch studiere.





Maformatiker said:


> Das Verb muss eben trotzdem an der richtigen Stelle im Satz stehen.


"weder...noch" ist eine Konjunktion, und Konjunktionen besetzen syntaktisch gesehen meines Wissens keine "Stelle". Deswegen sind Sätze wie "*Und* er fing an zu weinen" und "*Aber* das kannst du nicht sagen" akzeptabel, da die Konjunktion, die linear gesehen die erste Position besetzt, eigentlich keine syntaktischen Regeln verletzt: Das Verb steht weiterhin an der (syntaktisch gesehen) zweiten Stelle. Mir scheint also die Wortstellung in diesem Fall nicht relevant zu sein.


----------



## Maformatiker

elroy said:


> Konjunktionen besitzen syntaktisch gesehen meines Wissens keine "Stelle".


Im Wiktionary wird "weder...noch" sowohl als Konjunktion als auch als Konjunktionaladverb bezeichnet. Mir scheint, es lässt sich nicht einfach in die Grammatik einordnen und die möglichen Satzstellungen lassen sich daher auch nicht leicht begründen.


elroy said:


> 1. Ich esse und trinke.
> 2. Ich weder esse noch trinke.
> _(Verben)_
> 
> 3. Ich trinke und ich esse.
> 4. Weder trinke ich, noch esse ich.
> _(Sätze)_


In 2. verwendest du die zu 1. analoge Satzstellung (üblich für Konjunktionen), die hier nicht möglich ist. Auch in 4. bei der Verbindung ganzer Sätze muss man ja von 3. abweichen. Üblich für satzverbindende Konjunktionen wäre ja so was wie "Ich weder trinke, noch ich esse.", "Ich trinke weder, noch ich esse." oder "Weder ich trinke, noch ich esse.". Diese Satzstellungen gehen jedoch auch nicht.


----------

